# ArrayList mit Variable im Namen



## Cerveza (1. Jul 2008)

Hi ich bräuchte mehere ArrayListen mit gleichen aber durch nummerierten namen wie kann ich das realisieren? Also ich habs mir irgendwie so vorgestellt aber hab keine ahnung wie ich das schreiben soll damit das i nicht als teil des namens sondern als variable interpretiert wird


```
for(int i=0;i<x;i++){
ArrayList<String> Liste_i = new ArrayList<String>();
}
```


----------



## ARadauer (1. Jul 2008)

die listen in einer hasmap ablegen, mit get kannst du dann wieder drauf zugreifen.


```
HashMap<String, ArrayList<String>> listen = new HashMap<String, ArrayList<String>>();
      
      for(int i=0;i<x;i++){ 
        listen.put("liste_"+i, new ArrayList<String>());
        }
ArrayList<String> liste = listen.get("liste_"+2);
```

alles andere mit reflctions usw.. ist zu aufwändig


----------



## maki (1. Jul 2008)

Geht, macht auch keinen Sinn.

Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## foobar (1. Jul 2008)

Du meinst wohl ein Array von ArrayLists:


```
ArrayList[] list = new ArrayList[i];
for(int i=0;i<x;i++)
{
 list[i] = new ArrayList<String>();
}
```

This is not the Javaway of doing stuff!!!


----------



## ARadauer (1. Jul 2008)

[qoute]Geht, macht auch keinen Sinn.[/quote]
macht sehr wohl sinn, macht überall dort sinn, wo du listen von objekten hast die du über einen string referenzierst.

Bestellungen zu kundennummern, fahrzeuge zu händler nummern, 

ich benutz das sehr oft!


----------



## Cerveza (1. Jul 2008)

danke das hilft mir schon weiter, was ich vor habe...ich hab mehere sql anfrage die ergebnisse muss ich zwischen speichern und ich muss halt unterscheiden können, ergebnisse von erster abfrage, von zweiter ....


----------



## maki (1. Jul 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [qoute]Geht, macht auch keinen Sinn.


macht sehr wohl sinn, macht überall dort sinn, wo du listen von objekten hast die du über einen string referenzierst.

Bestellungen zu kundennummern, fahrzeuge zu händler nummern, 

ich benutz das sehr oft![/quote]
Lass mich raten, du schreibst JDBC Code anstatt einen ORM Mapper zu verwenden


----------



## ARadauer (1. Jul 2008)

tja muss ich leider,
gibt mehrer gründe, das wäre jetzt zu lange das zu erläutern


----------



## foobar (1. Jul 2008)

Auch ohne ORM kann man sein Domainmodel auf Tabellen mappen und muß nicht mehr mit Maps und Listen arbeiten. Ein ORM-Tool macht das ganze eben nur komfortabler.


----------



## Saxony (1. Jul 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ORM Mapper



Hehe,

ein object-relational-mapping mapper? Ist wie das weltberühmte IP-Protokoll.   :noe: 
Ne böse sein, aber das musste mal raus.  :wink: 

bye Saxony


----------



## maki (1. Jul 2008)

Hast ja recht.. *g*


----------



## foobar (1. Jul 2008)

ABM-Maßnahme


----------



## Leroy42 (1. Jul 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ABM-Maßnahme



Stotterst du?  :shock: 

(  )


----------



## foobar (1. Jul 2008)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> foobar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DDDDa mmmmuß ich meinen TTTTTherapeuten fragen  :bahnhof:


----------



## Marco13 (1. Jul 2008)

Wie schnell so ein Thread abdriftet.... :roll: Fast so interessant wie eine fremde PIN-Nummer auf dem LCD-Display eines Bankautomaten.... :wink: Vielleicht interessiert den Threadersteller aber eher sowas wie http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic65159_fragen-variablennamen.html


----------



## SchonWiederFred (1. Jul 2008)

Cerveza hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi ich bräuchte mehere ArrayListen mit gleichen aber durch nummerierten namen


Dummerweise hat kein Objekt in Java einen (durch die Sprache festgelegten) Namen:

```
List a = new ArrayList();
List b = a;
```
Na, wie heißt die Liste? ;-)


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Jul 2008)

a und b oder b und a?  :shock: 

Ich hab's: abba!


----------

